# Which cranks?



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Profile DJ crankset or Deity Crankset?

The one upside of the profile is i can get it with an american BB, which is the right size for my frame, that way i could ditch the BB adapter cups. I would have to use the Adapter cups with the deity. Is there a big weight difference? Also, about how much weight would switching to a Titanium spindle on the profiles save?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Both are very nice cranks, go with whatever looks better(yeah, I am serious.) Or go the simple route and go with the one that has all you need(which would be the profile with Ti spindle)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

depends on the length of the spindle (5.5 is usually bmx standard, some mtb 73mm's take 6" or more), but generally the Ti spindles are just about half the weight of the chromo ones - pretty good weight savings actually.

your frame has an American BB?? hmm, that's pretty rare nowadays... american actually kinda sucks, but hey, they are all just bearings, as long as they spin...

I dig profile, the life warranty is a major plus, but honestly, I think they are overpriced... same with the Deity's.
Take a look at the Stolen cranks (pictured below) if you're into the new wave of pastel colors (or want to look different than all these others with white, black, chrome, or "new" grey deity's). You can get just the Stolen arms with a Ti spindle only (w/out bb) and use your old American bb if you have one laying around. Or look at the Madera Protocol, actually made by Profile, but played down a bit and much cheaper. Or wethepeople Royals, come in colors now, and a range of bb options.









might just throw deity off the shelf in mass quantities now that color has hit.

oh yeah, btw, all of the above cranks mentioned use the same 19mm bottom bracket and 48spline spindle interface. FSA makes a cheaper ti spindle alternative (which I'm using now) to the profile.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Maderas are good and slightly cheaper than profiles. But the welds dont look as good. Atleast on the 2 sets I looked at. Wombolts are great but dont know if they can be used with an american BB. Try to find a used set of cranks. They will be cheaper. I got a set of profile cranks, spindle,bolts, and spacers for $50.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

right now im just using hussefelt cranks with adapter cups to convert to american BB (on my Banshee Scratch). i have 170mm length rite now, thats why i was leaning towards deity and profile, cuz they come in 170mm. i have looked at stolen, but they are 175mm. Would it be too much of a diference?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

keep in mind the profile dj cranks are damn burly and quite heavy, i ve deen djing on a set of standard profiles for a few months now with plenty of overshooting and flat landing. no probls.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

are all those stolen colours gonna be available to the public? around when? id like them pink ones!


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

profiles for sure. i've seen profiles bent but never broken. seen numerous broken deity's


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

how much heavier are the profiles?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

id go for the profiles


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

now both the profile dj's and deity use a 3/4" (19mm) spindle. Im gunna be using a Tree 25t or 28t sprocket. the centre holes on them are 7/8" (22mm). The Tree sprocket says it comes with a steel adapter spacer for use on 3/4" spindles. Thats all I'll need, right? The deity actually comes with a "22mm sprocket adapter", so I can either use the deity adapter or tree adapter. Just wanna make sure that this will be all I need to get runnin?

Last question-- What do you guys think I should go with--> 28t or 25t Tree sprocket? I had planned on 25t all the way, because I love the looks of small 25t on BMX. But I got thinking, will it look TOO small on a Mountainbike? (12" banshee scratch, 24" wheels). should I go with 28t, or will the super small 25t look sweet? (I know its personal opinion, I just want your opinions)

Thanks


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> now both the profile dj's and deity use a 3/4" (19mm) spindle. Im gunna be using a Tree 25t or 28t sprocket. the centre holes on them are 7/8" (22mm). The Tree sprocket says it comes with a steel adapter spacer for use on 3/4" spindles. Thats all I'll need, right? The deity actually comes with a "22mm sprocket adapter", so I can either use the deity adapter or tree adapter. Just wanna make sure that this will be all I need to get runnin?
> 
> Last question-- What do you guys think I should go with--> 28t or 25t Tree sprocket? I had planned on 25t all the way, because I love the looks of small 25t on BMX. But I got thinking, will it look TOO small on a Mountainbike? (12" banshee scratch, 24" wheels). should I go with 28t, or will the super small 25t look sweet? (I know its personal opinion, I just want your opinions)
> 
> Thanks


28 and 25t don't look that much different if you're worried about the appearance. 3 teeth, think about it. But, that said, it all comes down to your decision on the rear hub. I've run both 28/12 and 25/11, but there is a big difference between 12 and 11 - 12 is the smallest cog you can run SS, so you need to get a 1-pc driver for micro-drive 11, 10, or 9t, and a half-link chain to run the tight bends. For a 25t and 24" wheels, you will need a 1-pc driver for your Eastern hub, the 11t to make a decent gear ratio. This will cost you extra, as it doesn't come with the hub as oe. 
19mm is most popular standard, 22 is becoming just as popular. That is why all sprockets come with adapters. you'll be all set. I'd go with the 28, it's cheaper in your situation, and you'll be up and riding sooner too. But, If I were you, I'd wait for the new Tree Lite, or get a Superstar, I really dig those.









sounds like you've got quite the build on your hands right now. :thumbsup: post up some pics.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

All the info you need on PROFILES, both weight and costs! These guys have the best USA price period!
*HERE*.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

On danscomp, they dont actually have the DJ model. 
Actually, even if I run, 25t, i'll be using a 12tcog. and for 28t, a 13t cog. so no driver thingy needed.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

here.. 26" wheels. 25t sprocket..

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=88473&d=1156026427


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

cummings said:


> right now im just using hussefelt cranks with adapter cups to convert to american BB (on my Banshee Scratch). i have 170mm length rite now, thats why i was leaning towards deity and profile, cuz they come in 170mm. i have looked at stolen, but they are 175mm. Would it be too much of a diference?


well when it comes to the difference between 170 and 175mm arms there is a difference that can be noticable IMO, but if you have fairly long legs i wouldn't say it is too big of a problem or a difference. i have pretty long legs..and i used to run 165s on my HT....i changed to 175s and it felt much better to me...i run 170s on my Fully which feel good to. i say between the two...for a street bike it depends on your preference. most BMX guys that i know of ride 180s....


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

You want the profile race model. Don't let the name fool you it is the "standard" model.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> On danscomp, they dont actually have the DJ model.
> Actually, even if I run, 25t, i'll be using a 12tcog. and for 28t, a 13t cog. so no driver thingy needed.


I thought you were running 24's? no? yeah, DJ model is overkill IMO...


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

zerossix said:


> profiles for sure. i've seen profiles bent but never broken. seen numerous broken deity's


I second that.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> I thought you were running 24's? no? yeah, DJ model is overkill IMO...


Ya, Ill be running 24"s. But im used to 26" wheels with a 32-18 gear. 46.2 gear inch. I know, crazy huh? I do want to have a little harder gear, but not too much. so 25-12 gear on 24" is a 50.0 gear inch. and 28-13 gear is 51.7 gear inch on 24"s. Sounds good for me.

Lookin at the pic, I think I might go with 28t sprocket. But i dunno, that bike is 26".


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I have 8 year old Profiles that I still beat on. My friends have broken Deitys.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

i think that im not gonna get the DJs. Im looking narrowing it down between profile race model, deity, and stolen team. what is the strongest beteen those three? The only thing thats buggin me about the stolens, is the 175mm length. im riding 170s. will it throw me off do you think? it'll be with 24"s if that matters. i also know bmxers often use longer ones. Why??? I d think with a smaller bike, you'd go with a smaller length crank. Any ways, some help on my length issue, and the strength comparison between my three cranks above would be appreciated.

Thanks,
cummings


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> i think that im not gonna get the DJs. Im looking narrowing it down between profile race model, deity, and stolen team. what is the strongest beteen those three? The only thing thats buggin me about the stolens, is the 175mm length. im riding 170s. will it throw me off do you think? it'll be with 24"s if that matters. i also know bmxers often use longer ones. Why??? I d think with a smaller bike, you'd go with a smaller length crank. Any ways, some help on my length issue, and the strength comparison between my three cranks above would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> cummings


don't think you'll have a problem going from 170 to 175, I have several bikes that have been swapped between the two. stand with your feet spread on the ground like on pedals, move them in 10mm, don't think you can feel much.
little bike does not mean little cranks, your body is still the same size.
my vote still goes with the Wombolt or Fly cranks. 
I honestly think you can't really go wrong with any of the above three... deity has a different style bb, and a longer oem spindle length, You can get both the stolen or the profile with ti spindle as option. stolen's come in color and are rhd and lhd compatible for one set. profiles come with a lifetime warranty, and deity's is close, but I'm not sure about stolen. wombolts and flys are lighter, sicker and simpler, but both run 22mm bb instead of the 19mm like the above 3. 
I almost dropped the dime on the fly's yesterday actually, but come to find out, they won't fit on my fs rig with an LG-1 guide, so I'm going with a profile 6" ti spindle (should add that it's 140mm or 5.5" on my eastern 24 street bike, standard bmx size), and haven't bought crank arms yet, but they'll have to be compatible with a 48spline 19mm spindle - and probably 175mm. sorry to bring it all back to myself, as I realize that's not what this thread is about, but just throwin' out my personal experience. If I were buying another set for my street bike or bmx, I'd go fly or wombolt.
"strongest" is pretty subjective on a forum... I don't think you need to worry about it so much, just set them up correctly and keep them maintained. If you're doin' stuff gnarly enough to break a 3pc chromo crankset, post up pictures... and if you do break any of them, post up pictures and let us know how you did it.
also, with most of the bmx style bottom brackets... make sure you use the PERFECT amount of spacers and washers inside, otherwise your cups will keep coming loose, or you will toast the bearings quick if they are too tight.... and with most any 3pc chromo cranks use some thread locking tape as well. (this is part of the reason the Wombolt has the new 6sided wedge and 1 bolt design, to prevent loosening that a lot of these 3pc cranks were known for...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks alot for that write-up. now i just gotta figure out if a stock 5.5" length spindle will be alright with my banshee scratch. i've decided to stay away from extra parts right now (ti spindle) as Im not going to be able to afford it. So I'm also hoping to get a spindle that is long enough out of the box.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Does anyone know if American bb's have a "set" (always the same) size/length? cuz if they do, maybe any bmx crank that has an american bb option will work with my banshee scratch


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> Does anyone know if American bb's have a "set" (always the same) size/length? cuz if they do, maybe any bmx crank that has an american bb option will work with my banshee scratch


nope, not set. the spindle still floats inside the bearings and can move left to right in the american set, just as it does with a spanish or euro bb set. it is not like typical isis or octalink mtb bottom brackets, at ALL.

when you measure the width of your bb shell, also take into account the extra width that will be taken up inbetween the edge of the bearing for the cone spacers and the sprocket too.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

i just measured the BB shell on the frame and it appears to be 73mm. Now, i really have no clue about BBs, cone spacers, anything to do with the BB and spindle. What size is the shell on your eastern?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Does anyone think a stock spindle will be okaywith a 73mm bb? Will run a tree sprocket


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> i just measured the BB shell on the frame and it appears to be 73mm. Now, i really have no clue about BBs, cone spacers, anything to do with the BB and spindle. What size is the shell on your eastern?


the shell on my eastern alone is 68mm, but I run a cone (euro "hop-up") spacer on each side, then the sprocket on drive-side, then a little 3mm or so spacer on the non-drive side... I just get away with a 140mm spindle. you will probably need at least a 6", but slim chance you can get away with a 5.75" - no guarantees though as it depends on set-up, like how far your bb cups sticks out from the edge of the bb shell, how thick your little hop-up spacers are, how thick your sprocket is, and if you are adjusting for perfect chainline, etc... and who knows, your banshee may have super wide chainstay yoke for super fatty mtb tires, so you might need to space the crank arms out even more just to clear them, but I could be wrong...
73 shell is so rare in current high-end bmx, so parts are even more rare, unless special order from a company that is large enough like Profile. The full width of most spanish set-ups are around the 73mm mark total I beleive, then you add the sprocket and that's about it...


----------

